# II resorts in Italy and other European destinations



## DebBrown (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any good suggestions for II resorts in Italy and possibly other European destinations?  We'd like to do a family trip in the summer of 2013.  I know summer exchanges will be tough but I'm still looking for suggestions.  We don't have a specific itinerary in mind yet.

We're looking for places near major tourist areas or cultural centers.

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 20, 2011)

Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey in Ireland has a lot of ambiance and is well located for touring.  It is a 13th century abbey that was converted to an aristocratic residence at the dissolution of the monasteries during the reign of Henry VIII.  We traded in through DAE, but its affiliation among the big exchange companies is II.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 20, 2011)

We've been to Ireland and spent two weeks in Scotland last summer.  We are working are way east.  

DH really wants to visit Italy but I am also open to other areas on the continent.

Deb


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Oct 20, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> We've been to Ireland and spent two weeks in Scotland last summer.  We are working are way east.
> 
> DH really wants to visit Italy but I am also open to other areas on the continent.
> 
> Deb



Spain ???? Great Marriots T/S


----------

